# Livery near Langport



## xcharsx (31 December 2015)

Hi all

I'm currently looking for a DIY livery yard as close to Langport as possible, for my two eventers. Ideally I'm looking for somewhere which also has an arena and good hacking. I'd appreciate any suggestions/recommendations.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stenners (16 January 2016)

I don't know if your still looking but there are a couple of livery yards in Somerton which isn't far from Langport.


----------



## LouDressage (19 October 2016)

Hi, I'm also looking for assisted diy livery near langport- do you still have any contact details/ yard names etc? Many thanks x


----------

